

How Kraft Uses Patents to Dominate the Mac and Cheese Wars - CrazedGeek
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/design/2013/01/how-kraft-uses-patents-to-dominate-the-mac-and-cheese-wars/

======
frozenport
Perhaps in the minority, I was never influenced by the design of the stuff. Do
they overvalue themselves?

